# The Nut Bra



## Old Hipster (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh crikey!


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 23, 2013)

Brings tears to your eyes duzzenit??   :lofl:


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 23, 2013)

Gald you liked it, we had this one going around at work, and it was a big hit!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 23, 2013)

_I've seen this before and it still cracks me up, thanks Old Hipster_  :lofl::lofl:


----------



## Phantom (Nov 23, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Gald you liked it, we had this one going around at work, and it was a big hit!



You wore one Old Hipster??layful:
 And who hit you ????


----------



## Katybug (Nov 23, 2013)

:lofl:


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 23, 2013)

Phantom said:


> You wore one Old Hipster??layful:
> And who hit you ????


No saggy balls here, for I am a lady, well ok, a woman anyway....nthego:


----------



## Casper (Nov 23, 2013)

_*Sooo funny.......well and truly beats the Aaahhh bra that's for sure....
*_


----------



## Phantom (Nov 24, 2013)

old hipster said:


> no saggy balls here, for i am a lady, well ok, a woman anyway....nthego:




oooopppsssssss


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 24, 2013)

Woow, not my cup of tea. But I'm going to Europe in February, Winter there. I'm looking for someone to knit a nice litlte merrino wool garment. Just to keep personal parts warm!  I,m putting out a tender for design, quality and price!


----------

